# I Don't Think I Can Watch Primetime Tv Anymore....



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Ladies... 

I didn't quite know where to put this post, so I figured I would just put this in here since maybe some of you will understand and won't jump down my throat lol  

This week I've been watching the season premieres of many "hit shows" on Primetime TV (ie. Empire, Grey's Anatomy, Scandal, HTGAWM, etc.), and let me  just say.... After last night I am truly flabbergasted.   

As a Christian woman, I just don't feel like I can personally watch those shows any longer.   They bother my conscience!    I personally never was a watcher of HTGAWM, in fact, last night was my FIRST episode I've ever watched of that show. I figured, since Viola Davis got such critical acclaim for it at the Emmy's last Sunday, I might as well check it out to see what it's about.  

Well.... needless to say, I was shocked.    I just can't believe how much homosexuality and homosexual relationships/situations are portrayed on TV now days!    And Empire... ugh... I watched the first few episodes of the first season, and liked it until it got to be too ratchet and morally degrading.    Even Scandal was getting to be a bit too much (although I admit, I really liked last night's episode...).

But almost every *SINGLE* show I watched this week (Grey's, Empire, HTGAWM) had some type of homosexual theme/romance/kissing in it, and it is just making me a bit uncomfortable.  Even watching heterosexual relationships on TV that are too risque bothers my conscience.  Here I am a Christian woman, trying to remain chaste for marriage, and these images are on my TV screen.  

I realized right then and there last night that I cannot have a steady diet of this type of "entertainment" if I want to remain "chaste" and clean in God's eyes.      To me I feel like a hypocrite. 

Is it just my imagination?? Or is the "gay theme" so prevalent these days?? BEfore anyone starts throwing e-darts, I am NEVER discriminatory of gays/lesbians or LBGT individuals. I believe that EVERYONE (no matter WHO you are) deserves respect.    But the constant barrage of homosexual imagery is just so common these days.  Almost like it's being made to seem more "normal".  You know what they say, when you see something often enough, it starts to seem "normal" to you.  #psychology101      Even the constant blatant violent imagery in some TV shows these days is just a bit much for me now. 

These days...I don't know...... I just feel like these are all a tool from Satan.  


Your thoughts???


----------



## mrselle (Sep 25, 2015)

I understand where you're coming from and felt the same way last night while I was watching TV.  

What bothered me about Scandal is that Olivia, the main character, seemed to have no qualms about walking around the living quarters of the White House and sleeping in the same bed that he shared with his wife.  She seemed so comfortable doing it.  Where is the moral compass?  That bothered me more than anything.  I like the show better when the focus is her doing her job and not having an affair with the president.  She has no qualms about disrespecting the First Lady.  I remember during the first season of the show everyone loved the relationship between Fitz and Olivia and then a friend of mine posed this question:  "If it was _your_ husband having the affair would it still be romantic?"  

Like you, I've only seen one episode of HTGAWM and that was from last season.  I thought I would give it a try last night, but when it got to the two women making out I decided that I'd had enough.  

I watched maybe three or four episodes of Empire last season and it was my plan to catch up over the summer, but I heard some bad things about the season finale so I never bothered.  I saw a highlight on daytime TV the other day and decided that I wasn't going to watch that show either.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Sep 25, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I didn't quite know where to put this post, so I figured I would just put this in here since maybe some of you will understand and won't jump down my throat lol
> 
> ...



Long post ahead, please bear with me.  I praise God for you that you feel convicted - it's evidence of the Holy Spirit working in you.  The Bible says that we should think on whatsoever things are pure, lovely and of good report.  Not many tv shows fall into those categories, sadly.

You hit the nail on the head - it's definitely all a tool of the devil.  The Bible says to guard your heart with all diligence.  When we're watching tv, we tend to be relaxed and (in my opinion) more open to suggestions [side note - you notice how in scenes of hypnosis, the subject is always told to relax?]. It's not in your head - just last night, I checked Apple trailers, and I was disheartened at how many films are shoving this agenda down the throats of the masses.  It's so, so bad.

As for the tv shows, I thank God that He convicted me quite a few years ago about the things I watch.  I've never liked dramas, and so have managed to avoid a lot of unhealthy shows, but in the 'old days', I would probably have given Empire a chance.  In fact, I _*was *_tempted, but when I heard that a) Lee Daniels (a homosexual) was at the helm, and b) one of the sons was gay, I knew no good would come of it.  Back in the day, they'd wait for a season or two before someone 'came out', now it's all there from episode 1!

Scandal and How to Get Away with Murder, created by Shonda Rhimes, who created Grey's Anatomy -  a show in which a married (separated from wife, but still married) man has a one-night stand with a woman who turns out to be his co-worker.  When I saw that, I figured no good could come of it.  As a result, I've avoided all her 'work' since then.  Even if she hadn't been involved with Scandal, it really put me off that a) the 'heroine' is a mistress, b) the first time in so many years that a black woman fronts a show, she's a mistress!  Double trouble, lol.  I didn't even realise there any homosexual activity until about season 3!

Then HTGAWM - man, I saw the trailer for the pilot, and homosexual activity was present _in the trailer_!  How much worse must the show be if they aren't even trying to conceal that?  It's too bad - just trying to force people to accept perversity.  And I don't just say that about the homosexual stuff - like I said, I avoided Grey's AND Scandal because of the adultery.  I've also avoided Sleepy Hollow because of the witchcraft/twisting the Bible aspect.  There's just too much immorality being disguised as 'drama'.   It's all just poison.

I saw a quote that said something like 'entertainment is the devil's substitute for joy.'  I don't know how true that is, but it challenged me.  I need to spend more time in God's Word and presence than immersing myself in fiction.  God help me.  And I pray He helps you too and enables you to keep stay pure in every way.  Please see 1 Corinthians 6:13, James 1:27 and Galatians 6:7-8.  God bless you, and thank you so much for voicing the concerns of many.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 25, 2015)

I feel you.  they are trying there level best to pass all of this unnatural stuff off as totally normal.  

It's on everything.  even family feud is turning heathenish.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies for your thoughts so far...  




mrselle said:


> *What bothered me about Scandal is that Olivia, the main character, seemed to have no qualms about walking around the living quarters of the White House and sleeping in the same bed that he shared with his wife.  She seemed so comfortable doing it.  Where is the moral compass?*  That bothered me more than anything.  I like the show better when the focus is her doing her job and not having an affair with the president.  She has no qualms about disrespecting the First Lady.  I remember during the first season of the show everyone loved the relationship between Fitz and Olivia and then a friend of mine posed this question:  "If it was _your_ husband having the affair would it still be romantic?"


 
YES.... I noticed that too!!!  It's interesting because when you are just passively watching TV, you tend to miss some of these things.  But when you dig deep and REALLY think about what you're watching and feeding your mind, you start to realize that it really isn't good.  

I'll be completely honest..... I actually enjoyed last night's Scandal episode because it didn't focus so much on the sex/relationship aspect of Fitz & Olivia.      Tony and Kerry have REALLY good chemistry together, but I have to keep reminding myself that one of the reasons why I stopped watching the show over 2+ years ago was because they kept making the immoral love story a focal point of the show!     Not only that but also the gay theme w/Cyrus as well..... I gave the show a break, and honestly didn't miss it.   But then, my curiousity got the best of me last night, so I decided to watch the season premireres of all 3 shows....(Grey's, Scandal, HTGAWM), and after 3 hours of that filth, I just became disgusted. 

I mean....Scandal was probably the more tame of the two I guess.... If you can even say that. But HTGAWM was just WAY too much.   WAY too much.  So was Empire. 


The fact that my conscience is bothering me tells me that I must not be TOO far gone yet lol!  



> *I watched maybe three or four episodes of Empire last season and it was my plan to catch up over the summer, but I heard some bad things about the season finale so I never bothered.  I saw a highlight on daytime TV the other day and decided that I wasn't going to watch that show either*.


 
Trust me, you didn't miss a THING.  It wasn't even well-written. 






Thank you so much for your kind and true words @blessedandfavoured   It's very VERY true.  The devil _always_ serves something up on a silver platter that looks all shiny and good, but in reality, the food on that platter is rotten...    Your words remind me of that scripture in Philippians 4:8 that states:  "Finally, brothers, whatever things are true, whatever things are of serious concern, whatever things are righteous, whatever things are chaste, whatever things are lovable, whatever things are well spoken of, whatever virtue there is and whatever praiseworthy thing there is, continue considering these things."

My goodness, if I were to _really_ take that scripture to heart with regards my entertainment, I don't think I would be able to watch 85% of what's on TV!     It really is a shame....    Sometimes I imagine what I would be watching if Jesus were sitting right there on my couch watching with me lol.    I definitely know that Empire and all of those other shows would NOT be my show of choice!  



> It's not in your head - just last night, I checked Apple trailers, and I was disheartened at how many films are shoving this agenda down the throats of the masses. It's so, so bad.


 
Yea at first I thought it was just me!  But thanks for helping me to see that it's not just in my head.   It's true....the homosexual lifestyle is being made to seem more "normal" these days.  It's almost as if they are going out of their WAY these days!



> I've never liked dramas, and so have managed to avoid a lot of unhealthy shows, but in the 'old days', I would probably have given Empire a chance. * In fact, I was tempted, but when I heard that a) Lee Daniels (a homosexual) was at the helm, and b) one of the sons was gay, I knew no good would come of it.* Back in the day, they'd wait for a season or two before someone 'came out', now it's all there from episode 1!


 
So so true!!!  Back in the day, it would take about 2 or 3 seasons, or maybe at least 10 episodes before you found out a character is gay. Now it's just there from jump.    I heard HTGAWM was the same way. 

See, I'm JUST now learning that Lee Daniels is gay!  I don't know much about him honestly. I just knew that he directed the film "The Butler", and that he directs (or produces?) "Empire".  I just recently found out that he is indeed a gay man. I had no idea.  NOW it's making sense.  I admit, I watched about 3 full episodes of Empire during the first season when it came out, but after the 3rd episode, I couldn't take it anymore.   The immorality and ratchedness was just too much. 

I decided to give it another chance since I figured hey...maybe the show has changed since I last saw it.  Ha! NOPE!  If anything, it's WORSE!     The season premiere on Wednesday was all over the place, and (yet again) had homosexual themes in it (not JUST the gay son either!).  It's like it was dripping w/homosexuality.   You know it's bad when you see more HOMOSEXUAL kiss scenes than hetereo during an episode of a show!    HTGAWM was that way as well!  No hetero kiss scenes...only GAY ones.  I just can't....  

Again, I don't believe ANYONE should be discriminated against, and I don't hate homosexuals. I'm not homophobic or whatever people wanna call it , but the way the entertainment industry is going these days is just deplorable!



> Scandal and How to Get Away with Murder, created by Shonda Rhimes, who created Grey's Anatomy - a show in which a married (separated from wife, but still married) man has a one-night stand with a woman who turns out to be his co-worker.


 
And see what really *KILLS* me is that I WANT to support more black males and females in the ET industry!  I really do.  And so I was trying to give these shows a chance.  I'm happy for Shonda that she's making it so big in the industry....but part of me is asking..."at what price though??"  

*sigh*  I like Kerry, Taraji, Lee Daniels, Viola, etc....and like I said, I WANT to support the black community because I know it's so hard out there in HW for them, but I am just shocked at how much of a downward spiral things have gone so quickly these days....and especially in the black community.  Usually _we're_  the ones who are more "religious" or preaching about God/bible....trying to uphold bible morals.  But these days it's like all caution has been thrown to the wind.  

I've also come to realize now days, that whenever something is popular...especially by the masses, by the world, by society in general...always be *VERY* cautious about it.  The devil knows what he is doing.  

I have come to the conclusion after last night that I will definitely not be feeding my mind w/those shows....ESPECIALLY not HTGAWM, Grey's, or Empire.     I _may_ give Scandal another episode chance just to see if they stick to her job as being the main focus as opposed the "affair".     If not, then off it goes as well.  But I made a serious determination yesterday that I can't be watching these shows anymore.    They are designed to get you hooked....but hooked into immorality and immoral ways of thinking.   I don't need to feed my mind w/that stuff.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 25, 2015)

Last night I watched the first episode of Rosewood with Morrison Chestnut and figured I'd enjoy the show. When I realized the woman playing his sister is a lesbian and marrying a woman I immediately got turned off. In fact, that's exactly why I never watched Scandal and Empire. Sexual anarchy is on the rise and people's constant viewing of these things is why they refuse to hear the Gospel and despise the Bible. I have considered getting my cable disconnected and keeping internet only, which I will likely be doing very soon. Those who are true believers need to have discernment in these times and understand what's going on spiritually. That's why we are learning to avoid these shows. You have some who say there is nothing wrong with watching these kinds of shows. But as Paul says, all things are lawful but all things do not edify. No believer can watch such things and it doesn't effect their spiritual life. In fact, to be able to watch them without the Holy Spirit convicting their heart is probably proof that some repentance is needed. The more I grown in Christ, the more grieved I am by TV today.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 25, 2015)

^^^I was going to watch my first episode of Empire today after that spoof I saw by Jimmie Fallon but I guess I'm going to pass.  Never been interested.  Plus, I don't like what's-his-face as he publicly lives...light eyes guy.  I've never truly been interested and  don't need it.


----------



## Sheriberi (Sep 25, 2015)

gn1g said:


> I feel you.  they are trying there level best to pass all of this unnatural stuff off as totally normal.
> 
> It's on everything. * even family feud is turning heathenish*.



We can't even watch Family Feud as a family! The questions and answers are so inappropriate sometimes.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Seems like we're not the only ones who are thinking that TV has gone down the tubes.... 

Keep in mind...this article was written in *2007*.  This is over 7 years ago!!!    (Gosh, that seems like ages ago lol) 



> *Poll: Public says TV is getting worse*
> Posted 9/12/2007 5:46 PM
> 
> *By David Bauder*, AP Television Writer
> ...


 




MrsHaseeb said:


> *Last night I watched the first episode of Rosewood with Morrison Chestnut and figured I'd enjoy the show. When I realized the woman playing his sister is a lesbian and marrying a woman I immediately got turned off.* In fact, that's exactly why I never watched Scandal and Empire. Sexual anarchy is on the rise and people's constant viewing of these things is why they refuse to hear the Gospel and despise the Bible. I have considered getting my cable disconnected and keeping internet only, which I will likely be doing very soon. Those who are true believers need to have discernment in these times and understand what's going on spiritually. That's why we are learning to avoid these shows. *You have some who say there is nothing wrong with watching these kinds of shows.* But as Paul says, all things are lawful but all things do not edify. No believer can watch such things and it doesn't effect their spiritual life. In fact, to be able to watch them without the Holy Spirit convicting their heart is probably proof that some repentance is needed. The more I grown in Christ, the more grieved I am by TV today.


 
Yup.......that turned me off as well!!!  

It's like, within the first 5-10 min of a new show these days, you will automatically know that 1) at least ONE character is gay  2) 2 people are engaged in some scandalous love affair   3) someone has murdered/maimed/killed/injured someone.....

I mean, I'm not a prude, but it's just getting to be a bit much....  


Yes, many will claim that there is nothing wrong w/watching these shows, but they're wrong.    What you watch/read/look at/listen to on a regular basis DEEPLY affects you.   

My friend and I were so excited to see "The Maze Runner 2: The Scorch Trials" last weekend, but halfway through the movie, we ended up walking out!    The level of violence, horror and graphic zombie violence/nastiness was just awful!   I felt like I was watching a horror film!  I don't watch/do anything that borderlines on the occult, and I'm sorry, but my friend and I felt like what we were watching was very unnatural.  We felt VERY uncomfortable.   The people looked possessed.   Smh...    After 2 scenes of that nonsense, we left in the middle of the movie.  I have no qualms walking out of a movie and wasting my money if it is something that bothers my conscience deeply.   I don't play that.    That will teach me to next time make sure I choose my movies more wisely.   I was so shocked because NOWHERE in the trailers were those zombies shown.  And the first movie was NOTHING like this one (Part 2).  We felt so  mislead.   

I'm going to make this a matter of prayer, because the devil is crafty. He KNOWS how to make things seem appealing so that you keep on watching.   But like it says in the bible, I have to not only love what God loves, but also HATE what he hates.  I think it's the latter part that can be so challenging at times.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 25, 2015)

kanozas said:


> ^^^I was going to watch my first episode of Empire today after that spoof I saw by Jimmie Fallon but I guess I'm going to pass.  Never been interested.  Plus, I don't like what's-his-face as he publicly lives...light eyes guy.  I've never truly been interested and  don't need it.



I think you're talking about Terrance Howard. Yep, he's a trip.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 25, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Seems like we're not the only ones who are thinking that TV has gone down the tubes....
> 
> Keep in mind...this article was written in *2007*.  This is over 7 years ago!!!    (Gosh, that seems like ages ago lol)
> 
> ...



The bolded is why I rarely go to the movies. I don't find going to the movies sinful but I can't be wasting my little coins lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm glad you ladies have told me what's up with these shows. I've never been a  big fan of T.V. In fact, all I used to watch is the Cooking Channel and the History Channel (I heard it sucks now). All I have is the Internet


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 25, 2015)

^^And girl,  I don't even have cable right now (just an antennae), and I'm still seeing this type of stuff on Primetime TV!  

What is so crazy is that growing up I remember how you pretty much had to have cable or Showtime /HBO in order to see raunchy shows like this!  But now look.....you can see this type of licentious stuff right on Primetime TV 24/7.  Smh.....my how times have changed so drastically


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2015)

I so wanted to support Viola Davis.   She has literally 'crawled' a long way and I wanted to celebrate the end of her struggle.   However, what she is doing, I cannot support and it makes me very sad.   I've never watch Empire but wanted our race to win.  I've only seen a few episodes of Scandal and it too is a disappointment.    I love Tyler Perry and now I find that he too, has fallen from grace with his drama series.  I still have hope for him and I keep him in my prayers.   God did not raise him up to stoop so low.

In essence, it's "Blackploitation" which has evolved in higher gear...carried on by more Black lives who have compromised and sold out.    

These stars have dimmed their true light.  They've sold their souls (literally) to the devil.   To feed their hungry souls for fame and fortune, they've sold out.   And it is he (satan) who is rewarding them, not God.   It's so obvious that it is satan and not God, for they are receiving a reward for heralding sin.

Whatever happen to the Class Acts of Sidney Poitier?   A self-taught man who did not begin with means of wealth nor even a clear dialect of English...yet he didn't disgrace the Black race.     And this man propelled into greatness.   Cicely Tyson, always a 'Lady'.  And yes, I'll say it, 'The Cosby Show'.   It was clean and *this show* *did represent* a wholesome family with the beauty of being 'Black' and without disgrace to our race. 

One thing that I know is certain and will always be... it is that God will not be mocked.   He has so patiently extended His loving grace and tender mercies.   However, the earth is groaning from the heavy weight of outrageous sin and sin can never win.  These gay displays have tipped the barrel over the water fall into waters of raging currents.   

We already know what the 'wages of sin are'.... it is an utter end.   

God's people are praying and God hears our prayers and He answers.  Be assured that all of what we 'see' now, shall not prevail, for it cannot for it does not live and move and breath nor has it's being in God nor in the heart of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I didn't quite know where to put this post, so I figured I would just put this in here since maybe some of you will understand and won't jump down my throat lol
> 
> ...



I see your point and agree for regular TV even the Hetero romance scenes are just downright soft porn. Those scenes are partially violent there's no romance no love just impersonal rough sex.

And there's a reason why our society is so loose these days it's the constant barrage of sex and in your face sexuality.

I mean I liked HTGAWM because it is a smart show BUT seriously every week someone is killing someone else. I'm thinking the grand finale will be something out of hunger games, and then there were none type thing at the end.

That's also another thing. They were slick in the first season with the gay guys and the silhouetted sex scene and the autopsy/sex scene- very creepy and gross     once they didn't get a barrage of cancel that filth, or close down the station they went full steam ahead. that's getting to be too much for regular TV IMO. It's only this season we find out Anneliesse is Bi too but I suspected something because IMO no truly Hetero-feminine woman acts like her I don't care how many skirts she wears.

It's either extreme violence or gratuitous sex. Can't people write anymore without the whoring for ratings by one upping the filth factor?

If people want that it's easily available and it's called cable and you know what your getting yourself into. (I've had to block certain channels from displaying because the company won't take them off the menu even if I'm not subscribed)   

I cringe at the thought that some kid might have a tv on their room and Turn it on after 8PM out of curiosity.

Actually now that you've brought it up these shows in particular break all the 10 commandments on a regular basis and some shows they get away with it. Now some shows (rest are just inappropriate period). can be used as teaching tools (but must be watched w supervision) with young adults 18-19 so they don't go blind into the world but without context and wholesome balances it can be setting oneself up to fail. JMO


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lucia said:


> That's also another thing. They were slick in the first season with the gay guys and the silhouetted sex scene *and the autopsy/sex scene- very creepy and gross   *  once they didn't get a barrage of cancel that filth, or close down the station they went full steam ahead. that's getting to be too much for regular TV IMO.



WHAT????!?!!???  

You've GOT to be kidding me!  How on earth did they work this into the storyline?   Eeww....   I shudder to think what the plot was for that episode smh....


----------



## Lucia (Sep 26, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> WHAT????!?!!???
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding me!  How on earth did they work this into the storyline?   Eeww....   I shudder to think what the plot was for that episode smh....



@Crystalicequeen123 

I can't make this up.
It was graphic and sick like something out of Dexter they started with a Hetero couple then they cut pun intended back and forth between the autopsy of a dead girl the ex-BF of girl in the hetero sex scene.
I advise you not to seek it out or watch it WILL turn your stomach. I was DONE with Htgawm after that.  Besides Anneliesse is having an affair her husband had an affair with his student who was a virgin and they were married etc....
Actually it was 2nd to when Bruce Jenner accepting his Arthur Ashe award dressed as a woman while the voice of a manly man came out of what appeared to be a woman.  But that's another thread.
I'm careful what I watch so I don't watch tons of TV or whatever's on I look at certain shows or what I choose on Netflix I read books,me ven too much news is not good for ones morale.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 26, 2015)

@Crystalicequeen123

I too am "disgusted" with all the gratuitous and "questionable" sex that's shown on the popular programs.  Like you I tuned into those two shows and was flabbergasted with what I saw.

I understand that Sex Sells, but sex should not be THE SELLING point of the shows, it's like the writers fear the show will be vapid  without those scenes [so frequently] weaved in.

Religious affiliations aside, this volume of sexploitation is very unnerving and unsettling; and one does not have to be pruddish to agree.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 26, 2015)

Ivonnovi said:


> @Crystalicequeen123
> 
> I too am "disgusted" with all the gratuitous and "questionable" sex that's shown on the popular programs.  Like you I tuned into those two shows and was flabbergasted with what I saw.
> *
> ...




ITA where's all the witty and smart writing? Why is it that most episodes are pretty slow going so they throw a sex scene in to spice it up. I've been watching the old Colombo shows guess what no sex at all not even a hint of it and it was a hit show so much they brought it back for a second run. Murder yes he's a homicide detective but he's not glorifying it so much as he's showing that you will always get caught. JMO


IMO The sexploitation is always worse for the woman it's always focused on the woman when men are put out there it's not to this degree like the woman are they always show more of the woman than the man.  Like how many scenes are there where the man is fully clothed and the woman is naked ? Too many to count.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't feel the obligation to support a show artist celeb writer public figure just cause their black and/or a person of color if they're portraying too much filth or their image is all about vulgarity pornography in your face sexuality and just getting naked to shock and get attention...ahem Rihanna now  Beyonce now (cause they werent like that before when hey started) Nikki Minaj The Kardashians all these people and more I have stopped supporting for this very reason. 

If you want my dollars then show me some real talent some real originality and entertain on that not just get naked get attention and pretend that you actually are talented and expect us all to buy it.  You know playing the Sexually liberated in your face chick  has been done many times from Marlene Dietrich, Mae West  Marylyn Monroe to Madonna and frankly, they did it better.  Ok done ranting.


----------



## momi (Sep 26, 2015)

gn1g said:


> I feel you.  they are trying there level best to pass all of this unnatural stuff off as totally normal.
> 
> It's on everything.  even* family feud* is turning heathenish.



I agree.  I had to stop watching when I realized they were determined to turn every single question into a sexual reference.


----------



## momi (Sep 26, 2015)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Last night I watched the first episode of Rosewood with Morrison Chestnut and figured I'd enjoy the show. *When I realized the woman playing his sister is a lesbian and marrying a woman I immediately got turned off. *In fact, that's exactly why I never watched Scandal and Empire. Sexual anarchy is on the rise and people's constant viewing of these things is why they refuse to hear the Gospel and despise the Bible. I have considered getting my cable disconnected and keeping internet only, which I will likely be doing very soon. Those who are true believers need to have discernment in these times and understand what's going on spiritually. That's why we are learning to avoid these shows. You have some who say there is nothing wrong with watching these kinds of shows. But as Paul says, all things are lawful but all things do not edify. No believer can watch such things and it doesn't effect their spiritual life. In fact, to be able to watch them without the Holy Spirit convicting their heart is probably proof that some repentance is needed. The more I grown in Christ, the more grieved I am by TV today.



Say it's not so.  My DVR was set to record that show... I might as well go ahead and delete it now.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 26, 2015)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Last night I watched the first episode of Rosewood with Morrison Chestnut and figured I'd enjoy the show. When I realized the woman playing his sister is a lesbian and marrying a woman I immediately got turned off. In fact, that's exactly why I never watched Scandal and Empire. *Sexual anarchy is on the rise and people's constant viewing of these things is why they refuse to hear the Gospel and despise the Bible. I have considered getting my cable disconnected and keeping internet only*, which I will likely be doing very soon. Those who are true believers need to have discernment in these times and understand what's going on spiritually. That's why we are learning to avoid these shows. You have some who say there is nothing wrong with watching these kinds of shows. But as Paul says, all things are lawful but all things do not edify. No believer can watch such things and it doesn't effect their spiritual life. In fact, to be able to watch them without the Holy Spirit convicting their heart is probably proof that some repentance is needed. The more I grown in Christ, the more grieved I am by TV today.



Me too keep Internet and Netflix which I can control it would save me a good amount per year too mmmm.....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

I refuse to eat Chobani yogurt... ever!

They had a commercial of a woman sitting up in bed devouring a cup of their yogurt and it went 'extra' with licking the spoon, the cup, etc.   Then she turns and tickles the feet of another woman that was in bed with her.     

Really?   Did it take all of that to sell yogurt?   Of course not.  What they were selling was same sex relationships.  It was totally unnecessary and underlying porn.   Absolutely sneaky and just plain nasty.    I haven't seen it since and pray it never shows again.  These vendors are out of their minds.  

I also joined One Million Moms and have no regrets.   I have no problem letting these vendors know that they will not get my money for their support of sin.

http://onemillionmoms.com/current-campaigns/chobani-attempts-to-normalize-sin/


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 27, 2015)

momi said:


> Say it's not so.  My DVR was set to record that show... I might as well go ahead and delete it now.



Yep, it is so unfortunately.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 27, 2015)

Ladies , I so feel you.  It's gotten to where when I have time I watch HGTV or the cooking channel.  Now there are a couple of reality shows I watch. But for the most part the primetime dramas are not for me.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2015)

charmingt said:


> Ladies , I so feel you.  It's gotten to where when I have time I watch HGTV or the cooking channel.  Now there are a couple of reality shows I watch. But for the most part the primetime dramas are not for me.



I enjoy watching HGTV.   The home shows are my favorites.

However.... they are '_easing'_ in _gay couples_ among the 'searching' home buyers.   It seems that no TV station is sacred anymore nor safe from displaying this lifestyle as normal.  

So far, they haven't 'hit' the Hallmark channels (2 of them).   Nor the UP Network station which focuses on family and Christian oriented movies and shows.

It breaks my heart to see so many of our Black options have sold out to so much exploitation.  There is far more integrity and value to our culture which deserves to be honored and not hidden.    The Black community does not deserve to be displayed with so much impropriety.


----------



## Laela (Sep 27, 2015)

^^^ oh, my so true! We used to love to watch "House Hunters" & "House Hunters Int'l" and they slowly started slipping in gay couples... it got weird. Why do I want to watch two men gush about their prospective bedroom while looking for a 'nest' in Paris? So we don't watch those shows as much now.. I'm mostly watch public broadcasting, the last frontier.. LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2015)

Laela said:


> ^^^ oh, my so true! We used to love to watch "House Hunters" & "House Hunters Int'l" and they slowly started slipping in gay couples... it got weird. Why do I want to watch two men gush about their prospective bedroom while looking for a 'nest' in Paris? So we don't watch those shows as much now.. I'm mostly watch public broadcasting, the last frontier.. LOL



If you ever notice in the TV descriptions, they are described as a "power couple" who is seeking for a home in the city or.............."  They won't use the word 'gay'.   

Last week, two policemen were featured.   I was hoping they were brothers as they didn't have that 'gay vibe' , however when the host said, " and here is your 'master bedroom'... I was clued in.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 28, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> If you ever notice in the TV descriptions, they are described as a "power couple" who is seeking for a home in the city or.............."  They won't use the word 'gay'.
> 
> Last week, two policemen were featured.   I was hoping they were brothers as they didn't have that 'gay vibe' , however when the host said, " and here is your 'master bedroom'... I was clued in.


I think I'm almost done with TLC I only like say yes to the dress but they slipped in a gay couple too and now they have a brace yourselves transgender teen (I am Jazz) to replace the Duggars So disappointed/disgusted in the whole situation with their son.
I like HGTV too They are very careful not to use the G word or couple or show any PDA they're also careful not to bring up if a hetero couple is shaked up if the people say it themselves they don't emphasize it if the couple doesn't say it neither do they. 
If they're  not brothers or sisters or roommates and they say we met etc once I see that's a gay couple I change the channel right away. They will say these brothers or whatever but within the first coupe minutes you know If they're a gay couple or not. I have seen less of these episodes though so maybe they're getting the point. I have no problem with the other shows or the rest of their shows.


----------



## Divine. (Sep 28, 2015)

I know I'm late to the party, but lately I have been finding myself only watching tv shows I grew up with (All That, Smart Guy, Sister Sister, etc.). At most I watch one show every other day on TV. I very rarely turn on the tv anymore. But I'm not gonna lie though...I love the Walking Dead  I enjoy watching things that are action packed (fantasy related things like movies based on Marvel Comics)

I used to love Family Guy, but once I got saved the Holy Spirit literally opened my eyes to seeds these shows plant. Since then I have guarded my heart against certain TV shows and music. It's been 2 years and I'm doing just fine not knowing the latest happenings on prime time TV.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I think I'm almost done with TLC I only like say yes to the dress but they slipped in a gay couple too and now they have a brace yourselves transgender teen (I am Jazz) to replace the Duggars So disappointed/disgusted in the whole situation with their son.
> 
> I like HGTV too They are very careful not to use the G word or couple or show any PDA they're also careful not to bring up if a hetero couple is shaked up if the people say it themselves they don't emphasize it if the couple doesn't say it neither do they.
> 
> If they're  not brothers or sisters or roommates and they say we met etc once I see that's a gay couple I change the channel right away. They will say these brothers or whatever but within the first coupe minutes you know If they're a gay couple or not. I have seen less of these episodes though so maybe they're getting the point. I have no problem with the other shows or the rest of their shows.


..

I have to change the station as well once I realize who the couple represents.  

My favorites are 'Love it or List it' with Hillary and David, I enjoy their friendly banter.    The Property Brothers (the twins Drew and Jonathan) and Fixer Upper with Chip and JoAnna Gaines in Texas.     

Those folks in Texas get a lot of land and house for their money.  I could buy at least 4 houses there for what it would cost up North for one house and a patch of land.   

I miss wholesome TV.   Now there is too much garbage and I have to have a serious talk with Tyler.   He used to be careful with his work avoiding sex scenes, excessive cursing and raw violence.   God did not bless him to please the devil.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2015)

Divine. said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but lately I have been finding myself only watching tv shows I grew up with (All That, Smart Guy, Sister Sister, etc.). At most I watch one show every other day on TV. I very rarely turn on the tv anymore. But I'm not gonna lie though...I love the Walking Dead  I enjoy watching things that are action packed (fantasy related things like movies based on Marvel Comics)
> 
> I used to love Family Guy, but once I got saved the Holy Spirit literally opened my eyes to seeds these shows plant. Since then I have guarded my heart against certain TV shows and music. It's been 2 years and I'm doing just fine not knowing the latest happenings on prime time TV.



It's amazing how God changes our hearts and desires.   We no longer enjoy the things that we used to think were harmless.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> ..
> 
> I have to change the station as well once I realize who the couple represents.
> 
> ...




There pureflix ..AR White who does Christian movies has a subscription pay channel with wholesome stuff I'm trying to see if I can get it. They have some good zingers on love it or list it.
 
Also hallmark channel is still ok and me tv only shows the oldies and the real oldies of course there's always pbs that's mostly  all I would watch when I was a kid.  Turner classics.
Also the new muppet show is touted as adult themed with adult topics and sexually themmed jokes so watch out its on the 1MM site you gave above.

You mean Tyler Perry? I never liked that whole Madea thing even from the beginning because of the cross-dressing. Do you mean to tell me he couldn't find an older black actress to play Madea. And thats the name of a very powerful demonic witch in mythology look it up.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 29, 2015)

Turner Classic Movies, Love It or List It, House Hunters, lots of cooking shows (really enjoy Pioneer Woman), American Greed, I do watch a lot of political commentary, FOOTBALL, Hallmark channel, Lifetime (I have to be very selective with this channel now. Many of the movies have gone too far.)


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2015)

@Shimmie 

Here's David AR Whites channel 
Pureflix 
It's a subscription like Netflix I guess 
http://pureflix.com


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> *I so wanted to support Viola Davis.   She has literally 'crawled' a long way and I wanted to celebrate the end of her struggle.   However, what she is doing, I cannot support and it makes me very sad. *  I've never watch Empire but wanted our race to win.  I've only seen a few episodes of Scandal and it too is a disappointment.    I love Tyler Perry and now I find that he too, has fallen from grace with his drama series.  I still have hope for him and I keep him in my prayers.   God did not raise him up to stoop so low.


 
This is how I feel too....     I've liked Viola ever since she was in "Doubt" and "The Help".   She is a very convincing and good actress, and to think that she didn't have much exposure until recently is very surprising.

But I agree....this new "trend" on TV and in movies these days I just cannot support.     It's not even JUST about the homosexual scenes, but just about the immorality of TV in GENERAL these days!      I feel like everyone has jumped on the "who can shock people the most?" bandwagon, and it's getting out of control.

Even celebrities and music artists (especially those of the female gender) stay doing the most these days with raunchy music videos and stage performances, kissing other girls, touching their crotch, licking goodness knows what, being hypersexual and overly provocative, etc....  Miley Cyrus and Nikki Minaj instantly come to mind.  Even Taylor Swift who started off being "sweet and wholesome" strumming her guitar with her golden curls has now tried to turn into some stage dancing vixen.   It's just too much....  



> *These stars have dimmed their true light. They've sold their souls (literally) to the devil. To feed their hungry souls for fame and fortune, they've sold out. And it is he (satan) who is rewarding them, not God.* It's so obvious that it is satan and not God, for they are receiving a reward for heralding sin.


 
Yep...    It's almost as if you literally sell your soul to the Devil in order to make it "big" in that industry.  While I love Hollywood and all of the "glitz and glamour" (I'm a huge movie buff lol), my eyes are definitely opened to just what a vile and licentious place it all is.   It's very scary what goes on in that industry, and I'm sure we only hear half of what REALLY takes place in the Entertainment scene.  I'm not even going to go into the casting couch, or other degrading things people have had to succumb to in order to get parts, win awards, etc.       It's like when Satan went and tempted Jesus with all of the riches and Kingdoms of the world.... He is doing the same thing with people today.  Promising them fame, fortune, and the like.  Of COURSE Satan is in control of this world's entertainment system.

I haven't been following Tyler Perry's work since he did "Good Deeds", but I was VERY shocked to see that he added such a graphic (almost violent) sex scene in that film.  It was very weird, awkward, and just not his usual M.O.   I was turned off.      I don't have to see all of that...






> *Whatever happen to the Class Acts of Sidney Poitier?   *A self-taught man who did not begin with means of wealth nor even a clear dialect of English...yet he didn't disgrace the Black race.     And this man propelled into greatness.   Cicely Tyson, always a 'Lady'.  And yes, I'll say it, 'The Cosby Show'.   It was clean and *this show* *did represent* a wholesome family with the beauty of being 'Black' and without disgrace to our race.


 
YES!!!  I LOVE watching older classic films (and even Jane Austen Period Pieces) because the storylines were WELL-written, well-acted, and didn't have to resort to showing a lot of graphic material in order to be considered "GOOD films".   And yes, actors and actresses back then didn't disgrace the black race...nor their own race for that matter with their filth.    I know I wasn't even born back then, but sometimes I wish things could go back to the times when people at least *PRETENDED* to be upstanding in the public eye.  Idk what they were doing behind closed doors, but at least people had enough self respect and self dignity NOT to be acting a fool out in public, wearing embarassing and provocative clothing (some celebrity women basically wear lingerie on the red carpet these days! ), and acting in degrading ways.  I'm most sad for my fellow women and what they have succumbed to in order to try to be "popular".  Smh....

I would post pictures of examples, but I don't want to degrade this thread 

I can only imagine what God is thinking if I'm disgusted...

I feel like people don't even consider a movie or a TV show to be "good" unless it has some underlying debauchery in it. Smh 




Shimmie said:


> I refuse to eat Chobani yogurt... ever!
> 
> *They had a commercial of a woman sitting up in bed devouring a cup of their yogurt and it went 'extra' with licking the spoon, the cup, etc.   Then she turns and tickles the feet of another woman that was in bed with her.*
> 
> ...


 
OMG really???   I've never seen this commercial and I live in CA!  Then again, I don't have cable TV..just an antennae.   Which channel was this on?


Notice how the Devil is VERY crafty when it comes to immorality being shown on TV and in movies.....   It's the _gradual_ progression of things going from bad to worse that makes it so easy for people to watch these things without batting an eyelash.  The devil knows that if he had shown this filth back in the 1950s and 1960s, people would be turned off, disgusted, and would have had OUTRAGE!!!!  People were MUCH more concervative back then.  But, because things have GRADUALLY progressed to getting worse, people are more apt to take in badness on a gradual level.   Humans are _very_ adaptable to their environment.

That's like when you cook crabs....Idk if you've ever cooked live crabs in a pot before, but the trick is to never put the fire on high, because the crabs will just jump out of the pot if you do.  The boiling water is too hot for them.   What you do is put the crabs in the pot, put the fire on low, and *GRADUALLY* increase the heat.   By then, the crabs are already slowly dying because the heat is getting too warm.  But they don't even realize it because the progression is so slow.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 29, 2015)

I gave up tv a long time ago and I'm happier for it.  I control what goes into my spirit.  So many of the popular shows, I couldn't get beyond the first few episodes because of too much sexuality or gay themes (Empire, American Horror Story, Orange is the New Black, House of Cards, Scandal, etc).  

I don't have cable and just watch a lot of older shows on Netflix or movies.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> This is how I feel too....     I've liked Viola ever since she was in "Doubt" and "The Help".   She is a very convincing and good actress, and to think that she didn't have much exposure until recently is very surprising.
> 
> But I agree....this new "trend" on TV and in movies these days I just cannot support.     It's not even JUST about the homosexual scenes, but just about the immorality of TV in GENERAL these days!      I feel like everyone has jumped on the "who can shock people the most?" bandwagon, and it's getting out of control.
> 
> ...



I love your entire post and especially your illustration of the crab pot.   It brought back these memories of my son.    My son (at 9 years old) used to go crabbing, getting up at 5:00 a.m. to go crabbing with his Granddad and later in age with his friends.   

He would come home with his crab cages folded and tied with the ropes;  and  his bucket half filled with his 'catch' of the day.   At 9 years of age, my 'baby boy' would get the huge pot, rinse the crabs, under running water.  I remember him getting pinched and he'd just stay focused on his catch.   

Now ... it was my son who taught me how to steam live crabs.       I remember the water first, the ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) then adding the crabs, and the sprinkle of the Old Bay Seafood seasoning.       Then slowly, he would adjust the flame.    Your post reminded me why he started so slow.   At the time, I thought he was being careful with the flame (using safety measures with fire).   But he KNEW to start slow with a simmer, to a slow boil for his feast of his catch of the day.  

@Crystalicequeen123 lice... again, what an excellent illustration you shared above.  In answer to your question about cooking crabs,..'Yes', via my son.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2015)

Started my FREE 1 month tail of pureflix
It's set up like Netflix almost. I like the parental warnings and their age is 16 and up for the heavier stuff and they state in the description that a parent should preview the movie before letting anyone watch.

They have some interesting shows some old shows kids shows and lives and a good mix most of them have a wholesome message or Christian one. the thing I like best is with that labeling system built in I don't have to come across stuff I don't want to see much less any visiting kid family members. Unlike Netflix gay themed stuff and porn doesn't pop up in the recommended stuff I tried to fix the settings on Netflix but that still comes up in recently added or new section. 
For now it's available on roku player and you can stream the app from iPad iPhone using AirPlay and smart tablet androids. They will soon be available in fall winter on Apple TV.

If you want to see a really good visualization of spiritual warfare watch the movie Divination


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## momi (Oct 1, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> ..
> 
> I have to change the station as well once I realize who the couple represents.
> 
> ...



*Fixer Upper is my show!  * I suspect they are believers because I've heard them refer to many of their clients as members of their church.


----------



## momi (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucia said:


>




Thank you - I've never heard of this service.  I'm sick of Netflix and Amazon Prime and their LGBT sections.  Goodness.


----------



## momi (Oct 1, 2015)

When Calls the Heart is one of my favorites.  My daughter turned up her nose for the first couple of episodes, but now she is asking me to remind her when the new season begins.  

http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/when-calls-the-heart


----------



## felic1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh Boy! What a thread. I think Empire is a tool of the enemy for the Black community to accept the gay lifestyle. Again sin is portrayed as glamorous. The male gay singer is actively pursuing perverted sex with a partner. That's it for me. When I heard that Scandal's theme was a woman having an affair with a married man, it was a no go for my single celibate life. I do not need to see these things. I was looking at a channel lineup yesterday and saw that Scandal comes on Thursday at 9 pm. I am glad that God has kept me so I do not want to watch this program.  What is going on with Viola Davis? Rosewood was a place where there was a black community massacre. There is a show with this title.


----------



## momi (Oct 2, 2015)

Lucia said:


> There pureflix ..AR White who does Christian movies has a subscription pay channel with wholesome stuff I'm trying to see if I can get it. They have some good zingers on love it or list it.
> 
> Also hallmark channel is still ok and me tv only shows the oldies and the real oldies of course there's always pbs that's mostly  all I would watch when I was a kid.  Turner classics.
> Also the new muppet show is touted as adult themed with adult topics and sexually themmed jokes so watch out its on the 1MM site you gave above.
> ...



@Lucia - were you able to sign up for Pureflix?  I am signing up for the free trial, but I'd like to stream to the tv instead of one of my devices.  How are you streaming?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2015)

momi said:


> @Lucia - were you able to sign up for Pureflix?  I am signing up for the free trial, but I'd like to stream to the tv instead of one of my devices.  How are you streaming?



@momi 

I stream using AirPlay  pureflix app 
Or use chrom video and tv cast browser to cast through chrom set 
It's in the App Store look it up on google and a link will show 
You can stream using android too


----------



## momi (Oct 3, 2015)

For some reason the app wouldn't play on iOS vertically. I had to flip it to horizontal and now I can stream using AirPlay. 
I'm so hyped! Thank you.


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Oct 3, 2015)

I have not watched prime time tv in 5 years.  I'd rather watch PBS, TCM or old comedies from back in the days. 

I told a 83 year old lady I do not watch prime time tv. She said "my life is boring.!"


----------



## Lucia (Oct 3, 2015)

Like this movie  check it out


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Like this movie  check it out



This a great movie "What If" starring Kevin Sorbo who is a Christian in real life.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2015)

MrsHaseeb said:


> *Last night I watched the first episode of Rosewood with Morrison Chestnut and figured I'd enjoy the show. When I realized the woman playing his sister is a lesbian and marrying a woman I immediately got turned off.* In fact, that's exactly why I never watched Scandal and Empire. Sexual anarchy is on the rise and people's constant viewing of these things is why they refuse to hear the Gospel and despise the Bible. I have considered getting my cable disconnected and keeping internet only, which I will likely be doing very soon. Those who are true believers need to have discernment in these times and understand what's going on spiritually. That's why we are learning to avoid these shows. You have some who say there is nothing wrong with watching these kinds of shows. But as Paul says, all things are lawful but all things do not edify. No believer can watch such things and it doesn't effect their spiritual life. In fact, to be able to watch them without the Holy Spirit convicting their heart is probably proof that some repentance is needed. The more I grown in Christ, the more grieved I am by TV today.



The bolded... YES!!!!!!!! Like many in this thread I am appalled at how many TV shows feature gay and/or lesbian relationships on them.......it is like the media is shoving that down our throats as being "natural" it is NOT natural.

I agree with what has been said in this thread thus far...... I don't post here often but we are on the same page with this issue being flaunted ALL over TV.

That's all I got....carry on ladies.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2015)

momi said:


> I agree.  I had to stop watching when I realized they were determined to *turn every single question into a sexual reference*.



Yes and at a time when you would be watching the show with your kids.....smh.


----------



## momi (Oct 4, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Yes and at a time when you would be watching the show with your kids.....smh.



With a name that suggests it is a "family" show. Thank you for bumping this. I am going to write Steve Harvey a letter.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

momi said:


> With a name that suggests it is a "family" show. Thank you for bumping this. I am going to write Steve Harvey a letter.



I will as well.  I frequently leave open messages on Tyler Perry's sites.   He says he reads them all the time and I'm 'there' for it.

*I was thinking today that it's time to write 'our' Black stars letting them know that they will NOT have my further support if they continue to degrade themselves as well as our culture and that they are not presenting a good role model for the youth in the Black community.*

I had absolutely no idea that so much gay sexual actions was a blatantly being shown on TV... no idea whatsoever.   I had no idea that this is what Viola Davis was being awarded for.       And I wanted so to support her... a dark skinned Black woman who are so often shut down and turn away from acting roles and ones of distinction.    Well, there is nothing credible with her role on that show...none!

I'm used to seeing her on Law and Order as one of the defense attorneys.   She's not a 'glamour' type woman, yet she is beautiful.   I wanted her to 'win', but her role is not a winner.   It's ugly (I'm speaking of the ROLE/Character/the gay interaction) NOT her.   I am not calling Viola Davis ugly.   Her role in the show is and that lesbian role...it is very ugly.   

They may be getting a 'big check', but it's a sell-out because they are making the culprits richer and our community far worse.    All of this gay sexualizing is poisoning the human race, let alone the Black legacy and it's progression.    It's just bad all the way around.   They need to have guts enough to take a stand and refuse these degrading roles where there are no repercussions and consequences being presented as a result of the obscene behaviors.


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2015)

_So true, your post.._

You just reminded me: What really is the reasoning behind the names of some of these shows?? An effort to glamorize this country's moral decay?

*Empire* - "An extensive group of states or countries under a single supreme authority, formerly especially an emperor or empress," says Webster.. 

*Rosewood* - You're right! that was the name of the black community killed off by whites because that community was thriving.. I saw the advert for the show but I won't be watching..something "macabre" about the whole thing.

*Scandal *- (admittedly watched some of the first episodes of season 1  and got turned off quickly) what bothers me about this show is how it portrays *black women *as so desperate for a white man,  they're willing to share him with his wife! It's not a good portrayal. It doesn't matter how "powerful" this character appears, she's really not.

*How to Get Away with Murder *- um, OK. Don't know anything about it, but I like Viola and it seems she's not doing good with this one.



felic1 said:


> Oh Boy! What a threa*d. I think Empire is a tool of the enemy for the Black community to accept the gay lifestyle*. Again sin is portrayed as glamorous. The male gay singer is actively pursuing perverted sex with a partner. That's it for me. When I heard that Scandal's theme was a woman having an affair with a married man, it was a no go for my single celibate life. I do not need to see these things. I was looking at a channel lineup yesterday and saw that Scandal comes on Thursday at 9 pm. I am glad that God has kept me so I do not want to watch this program.  What is going on with Viola Davis? Rosewood was a place where there was a black community massacre. There is a show with this title.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

Laela said:


> _So true, your post.._
> 
> You just reminded me: What really is the reasoning behind the names of some of these shows?? An effort to glamorize this country's moral decay?
> 
> ...





> *Rosewood* - You're right! that was the name of the black community killed off by whites because that community was thriving.. I saw the advert for the show but I won't be watching..something "macabre" about the whole thing.



*The Rosewood Massacre 1923  *

http://www.blackpast.org/aah/rosewood-massacre-1923


----------



## sissimpson (Oct 5, 2015)

I tried, I really tried to get into HTGAWM. Honestly, I struggled to get past the title. Get away with murder? REALLY? Then the opening scenes of the first episode broke my heart. Young people, high achievers with so much promise, hiding a body? Their fates have been sealed. Too sad!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Like this movie  check it out




Thank YOU!

I cant wait to see this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 5, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> This a great movie "What If" starring Kevin Sorbo who is a Christian in real life.



He's been acting in lots of Christian movies for the past few years, if he's not I pray that he is touched by the movies he stars in and give his heart to God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 5, 2015)

I discovered this after watching the trailer with Kevin Sorbo...

The movie is called What Would Jesus Do?

I have the audio book (unabridged) and it was good, very thought provoking so I just have to watch this movie.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thank YOU!
> 
> I cant wait to see this.


It's a very good movie.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> He's been acting in lots of Christian movies for the past few years, if he's not I pray that he is touched by the movies he stars in and give his heart to God.


He's a Christian   and without shame in sharing Jesus.


----------



## Laela (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks to post this Shimmie, but that was only the "spark" and a cause but not the underlying reason for why the town was destroyed. If you look at the timeline of events prior to '23, the pot had been seething a while. The real death toll will never be known, despite the official one.

Here are some good links:
http://jasoncochran.com/blog/hidden-truth-in-rosewood-florida/
http://www.displaysforschools.com

The point of my post, though, is that blacks are becoming the poster children for the moral decay in this country and, in exchange  are getting "awarded" for it. IMHO, one of Halle Berry's best roles as in "Losing Isaiah" but did she get accolades for that role? Not quite. She was received the big awards and accolades when she played roles in which she bared her chest, had mental issues, had raunchy on-screen sex with a white man and was the plaything for a married white director (how scandalous.... )  Those roles are when America noticed her "talents". Same for Denzel. His best role arguably was "Malcolm X". Yet he had to play a cursing, gangsta cop to get America's nod.  Dave Chapelle refused to wear a dress like the others, at a cost. Aren't we tired of seeing black men portrayed as women or weak individuals? Anyway, Halle and Denzel are the prime historical examples, but things are getting worse, is my point.  Today, Shonda and Lee are the middle men and facilitators, and we're falling for it and blinded by the shiny "awards." Some of today's actors are surprising to me. I'm sure others see this, too.





Shimmie said:


> *The Rosewood Massacre 1923  *
> 
> http://www.blackpast.org/aah/rosewood-massacre-1923


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2015)

Laela said:


> Thanks to post this Shimmie, but that was only the "spark" and a cause but not the underlying reason for why the town was destroyed. If you look at the timeline of events prior to '23, the pot had been seething a while. The real death toll will never be known, despite the official one.
> 
> Here are some good links:
> http://jasoncochran.com/blog/hidden-truth-in-rosewood-florida/
> ...



@Laela... Thank you   

All of this needed to be shared and posted for an awakening to our real history and the true Heroes who lived and died and never sold out for 30 pieces of silver.


----------



## Kalani (Oct 8, 2015)

momi said:


> When Calls the Heart is one of my favorites.  My daughter turned up her nose for the first couple of episodes, but now she is asking me to remind her when the new season begins.
> 
> http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/when-calls-the-heart



Like your daughter, I had a hard time getting past the first couple episodes. I initially started watching it cause I love period shows/films but something about this one seemed super cheesy . I gave it a chance though and I'm glad I did! Its an endearing show and very refreshing compared to everything else out there. Now if Netflix would just hurry up and release the next season!


----------



## momi (Oct 8, 2015)

@Kalani 

I'm glad to know we aren't the only ones watching .


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Such great input in this thread! 


As by way of an update.... 

I haven't watched Greys, Empire, Scandal, or HTGAWM since the first Opening Season Premiere and since I posted on here.   

I've just been busy with other stuff lately, and I haven't even had much time to watch much of anything lately.  I acutally haven't missed it.  I think if anything, the show I will *MOST* miss is "Scandal".  I'll be honest....   They actually seemed to have a good season premiere episode that was fairly "tame" compared to what it used to be.   Plus, they seemed like they were going back to their roots and actually solving cases again.  I didn't catch last week's episode, but I'll be honest...that will be the show I will miss the most. 

I _may_ catch one more episode this season just to see if they are still trying to be on the up and up, but unless Fitz divorces Mellie and MARRIES Olivia, I feel like the show's premise is basically based on adultery, and that is not good.     Ugh..it's so hard because I like Kerry Washington, and like I mentioned before, I WANT to support blacks...especially us as *BLACK women*. I know it's hard in the industry.  I just don't know why they can't make a more wholesome (but GOOD writing) show with a black female lead?? Why does it have to be all sin, scandal, and salaciousness?  

Anyway, I just wanted to give you all an update. I've taken a break from those shows.  I actually feel BETTER. My mind feels clearer and cleaner.  I've gone back to reading my bible before bed every night, and I feel much more wholesome lol...if that makes any sense  

Like I said, *I'm single* and waiting for my spiritual mate, I don't need to "fan the flames" of passion and lust when I'm not even dating someone...let alone MARRIED!    I'm glad I'm taking a bit of a break from all of these TV shows.  And Empire...omg...Empire was just pure TRASH.    It used to be so promising, but now it's nothing but a bunch of ratchedness...   I'm not even going to comment on HTGAWM.  I tried ONE episode and already I knew I couldn't do it.  The title of the show alone should have been a huge sign for me.  *sigh*


----------



## Laela (Oct 8, 2015)

@momi, @Kalani,

Ya'll got me interested in checking out  When Calls the Heart... thanks!


----------



## gn1g (Oct 8, 2015)

I remember when the Oprah show was still on and she was talking about Barack Obama, saying that he said he was going to do more to regulate television and radio.  
and because he said that, that she would definitely vote for him.


----------



## momi (Oct 8, 2015)

gn1g said:


> I remember when the Oprah show was still on and she was talking about Barack Obama, saying that he said he was going to do more to regulate television and radio.
> and because he said that, that she would definitely vote for him.



He is a strong proponent of LGBT rights, so imagine he supports shows that highlight gay characters. 

Every year or so there is talk about the FCC regulating news outlets like Fox and talk radio. More than likely this is the effort Oprah is behind.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 9, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Such great input in this thread!
> 
> 
> As by way of an update....
> ...



Praise God and congratulations on avoiding those shows!

To be honest, even if he divorces his wife and marries his mistress, it won't make a difference to me - the show would still be selling the lie that all that matters is that they end up together, even if their relationship is built on evil and sin.  You know, it's ok for him to cheat, as long as they're "in love."  Regardless of what happens, I'm sure this show, like many before it, has done enough damage.

And I, personally, wouldn't recommend that any Christians should watch it, married or single.  He who sows to the flesh will reap corruption, no matter their marital status.  As Christians, we should abhor what is evil and cleave to what is good.  Being married doesn't automatically protect  a person from satanic influences and lustful thoughts.  I wonder how many divorces stemmed from the fact that people were watching things like this that encouraged them to cheat on their spouses, rather than fight for their marriage...

I like this thread.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2015)

momi said:


> @Lucia - were you able to sign up for Pureflix?  I am signing up for the free trial, but I'd like to stream to the tv instead of one of my devices.  How are you streaming?



@momi 
Pure flux can be streamed on roku or roku stick I'm using that now and it's much easier I had to add the channel to my list and sign in


----------



## nysister (Oct 10, 2015)

I understand where you're coming from @Crystalicequeen123  I was really enjoying those shows last season ...House of Cards as well, but I've been moving away from a lot of them. I really like supporting Black women in Hollywood, and I understand that everyone has different lifestyles but if the entire premise of a show is centered around sex or cruelty I'm rather over it. 

I've been spending more time looking at Britcoms and Brit Mysteries. Not to say they're special or better, but I'm tired of feeding myself with a lot of the above.

Will I ever watch some of the former again? I'm sure I will if I'm being honest, but if nothing else it's time for a break. There is definitely more wholesome programming out there.


----------



## nysister (Oct 10, 2015)

blessedandfavoured said:


> To be honest, even if he divorces his wife and marries his mistress, it won't make a difference to me - the show would still be selling the lie that all that matters is that they end up together, even if their relationship is built on evil and sin.  You know, it's ok for him to cheat, as long as they're "in love."  Regardless of what happens, I'm sure this show, like many before it, has done enough damage.



This! It used to be interesting and about her clients, but by season 2 it was all about them sleeping together. I have to admit as much as I like Kerry Washington, Scandal was the only show that had me rooting for the leading ww character when there was a Black alternative. Mellie didn't deserve what she received.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 10, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Such great input in this thread!
> 
> 
> As by way of an update....
> ...



I had absolutely NO IDEA how bad these shows are and have become since 'whenever'. 

Last season I caught snippets of "How to Get Away with Murder" because I saw that Viola Davis was there.   I liked her in episodes of Law and Order and in the Tyler Perry movie (Madea Goes to Jail) as the minister who had an outreach for women who were caught up in prostitution.   Her eyes were so intense and I read some of the background of her real life and where she came from (rising up from living in a rat infested home and moving to better later on in her life).

I stopped watching ABC TV when Grey's Anatomy started the lesbian storyline with the Hispanic character and one of the female cardiology doctors.   It was a  mess in the first place with excessive sex, then it went overboard with the gay scene and I was done with it and never went back to view the show.

What caught my attention with Viola in HTGAWM, was two episode scenes.   The one when the student with the curly hair was in her home in the dark, apologizing for hitting her husband in the head with the statue...then the scene moves over to Viola and she speaks two words:  "Don't be".    It was those two words that caught my attention.   I had never seen the show before, it was random.   And she caught my attention with those two words and the intensity of her eyes.

The 2nd was when her mother Cicely Tyson appeared on the show as her mother.   I've always admired Cicely and the two of them together (the scene with Cicely combing her hair), and the other scenes when Cicely was 'setting her straight'... I watched.

One last scene was when the police were searching Viola's house for evidence of blood of her husband's death.   Her eyes...the intensity as she stood over the upstairs railing, watching the search, and her eye contact with the female police over overseeing the search...it caught my attention.

I have no idea how I 'missed' any of the sex scenes on this show and I did not know the two guys were gay until this season.   I do know that I was switching back/forth during HTGAWM to watch HGTV's home renovation shows.   I watch them everyday, including the reruns.

After Viola's winning the Emmy award, I wanted to support her.    However, after watching the first show of the new season, I was disappointed and disgusted.    I had no idea that Viola's character was bisexual until the scene in the season premiere.   Hoping that this was not the regular theme of the show, I wanted to see if Nate and Viola would be reconciled (I didn't know he was married).   It got worse and I cannot support this.

These shows on ABC are nothing but total pornography and I will not support this. I will not.     I am also writing a note to Viola to congratulate her for winning her Emmy and to also ask her why is she demeaning herself with such a downgrading role to be awarded for.   The show is not worth any award and I pray that it fails and that all of its remnants are destroyed.

All I can say is that ABC is going to hell.  Children are viewing these shows and is it any wonder that it is children who are shooting up their classmates in schools these days, let alone integrating sexual perversions into their souls and their lives.


----------



## Kalani (Oct 10, 2015)

nysister said:


> *I've been spending more time looking at Britcoms and Brit Mysteries. *Not to say they're special or better, but I'm tired of feeding myself with a lot of the above.



I love the Brit Mysteries! My favs on Netflix are Rosemary & Thyme and Death in Paradise. I had been watching Midsommer Murders but I didn't find the characters as likeable.


----------



## nysister (Oct 10, 2015)

Kalani said:


> I love the Brit Mysteries! My favs on Netflix are Rosemary & Thyme and Death in Paradise. I had been watching Midsommer Murders but I didn't find the characters as likeable.



Those are great! I love the ambiance around Rosemary & Thyme as well as the theme music.Death in Paradise is a fairly new favorite of mine too. I like watching it when the weather is cool so I can pretend it's not. Ha!

Tom Barnaby on Midsommer is funny, and Jason Hughes/DS Ben Jones is  pretty cool too, the rest of them I'm iffy about except for Dr. Bullard. Sometimes it's a tad too gruesome for me, but in general it's good stuff.

Poirot, Miss Marple, Tommy & Tuppence all manage too be mysteries yet keep the English cozy vibe which I find very calming. I don't want to go to sleep at night with CSI type thoughts in my head as much as I used to enjoy watching those.

Magnum PI! An oldie but a goodie. It's oof of Netflix now, but I want to purchase the series. Once again a good mystery without being gory and anything sex related wasn't "in your face" and raw, besides Tom Selleck was a looker! LOL


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 10, 2015)

I must say that although I am not a devout Christian, I am a believer in God and Christ. It seems as though every show on television is trying to force feed homosexuality and I can't stomach it. I find myself watching a lot more historical documentaries, some BBC and old series on Netflix. Something is wrong with this world when homosexuals have a right to be gay but I don't have a right to be straight. I will not support that type of programming and love everyone but I disagree with their choices. I find it repulsive.

BTW I just finished The Paradise on Netflix, it was awesome!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> I must say that although I am not a devout Christian, I am a believer in God and Christ. It seems as though every show on television is trying to force feed homosexuality and I can't stomach it. I find myself watching a lot more historical documentaries, some BBC and old series on Netflix.
> 
> *Something is wrong with this world when homosexuals have a right to be gay but I don't have a right to be straight. I will not support that type of programming and love everyone but I disagree with their choices. I find it repulsive.*
> 
> BTW I just finished The Paradise on Netflix, it was awesome!



It truly is repulsive and more and more people are going to speak up and out about it being so.     This is not real life, it's not.   I didn't realize just how bad it was on those TV stations and that this has been going on for a while.  And since the supreme court's blind ruling, it's gotten worse.

But you know what?   It can't last, this is just beyond unbelievable and it cannot last.  There's a point in sin where God steps in and says, Enough is Enough!    Psalm 18 shares how God hears the prayers / cries of His children and it reaches His ear and He comes down to put an end to the sin.    The scriptures of Noah and Sodom and Gomorrah are historic and history repeats itself.   There is a point where God says, Enough is Enough and so it shall be so...with this explosion homosexuality and it's offensive activities.  

In the name of Jesus, it's done!  Enough is Enough!


----------



## Kalani (Oct 11, 2015)

nysister said:


> Those are great! I love the ambiance around Rosemary & Thyme as well as the theme music.Death in Paradise is a fairly new favorite of mine too. I like watching it when the weather is cool so I can pretend it's not. Ha!
> 
> Tom Barnaby on Midsommer is funny, and Jason Hughes/DS Ben Jones is  pretty cool too, the rest of them I'm iffy about except for Dr. Bullard. *Sometimes it's a tad too gruesome for me,* but in general it's good stuff.



Yes, that was another thing that put me off about the show. Some of the murder scenes seem to go on forever. In one episode a lady ate a poisoned salad. Well, grabbing her throat after taking a bite and making a pained expressions wasn't enough. The scene dragged on with her flailing about the room making awful noises and pained expressions, then she fell to the ground writhing in pain and still making dreadful noises. I was like how long is this awful scene going to go on for, lol? It was a bit over the top. Then there was another scene where the victim was beaten down but still not dead so the killer dragged him over to a body of water to drown him. Its just too much for a show about English countryside murder mysteries.

Barnaby has his funny moments but he annoys me cause it seems like a whole hoard of people have to die until he finally figures who the murderer is . I think DI Poole on Death in Paradise is hilarious! I think the actor who plays him does a great job cause you really feel how much he hates being on that beautiful island and he's so darn quirky.  Dwayne, Fidel and Camille are all extremely likable and Dwayne is especially funny. Rosemary & Thyme have the funniest dynamic with Rosemary being all bull-headed and Laura Thyme often being on a totally different page than her. I love the episode where Laura gets asked to participate in a theater production when they are supposed to be carrying out a gardening project, lol. I agree the ambiance is great on that show!


----------



## Kalani (Oct 11, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> BTW I just finished* The Paradise *on Netflix, it was awesome!



LOVE this show  ! Season 1 especially. Season 2 didn't quite have the same feel and I was disappointed that they had to bring in a gay character as seems to be the trend. I stopped watching Call the Midwife for the same reason . It's frustrating because I watch these type of shows specifically for some lighthearted fun and escapism, not to be subjected to the same thing that's on regular programming.


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 11, 2015)

Kalani said:


> LOVE this show  ! Season 1 especially. Season 2 didn't quite have the same feel and I was disappointed that they had to bring in a gay character as seems to be the trend. I stopped watching Call the Midwife for the same reason . It's frustrating because I watch these type of shows specifically for some lighthearted fun and escapism, not to be subjected to the same thing that's on regular programming.


Yes, bringing in a gay character was off putting. However, being that homosexuality has always existed, I appreciate the writers ability to dance in the shadows of it. It was implied but not plastered on the screen with full fledged nudity. This is how television use to be. Society understands, we are not idiots but must we all conform. Aside from this, it was an awesome show!


----------



## Kalani (Oct 11, 2015)

MissCrawford said:


> Yes, bringing in a gay character was off putting. However,* being that homosexuality has always existed*, I appreciate the writers ability to dance in the shadows of it. It was implied but not plastered on the screen with full fledged nudity. This is how television use to be. Society understands, we are not idiots but must we all conform. Aside from this, it was an awesome show!



Oh for sure its always existed but so have a lot of things that writers conveniently leave out of so many stories, shows, movies. Now, all of a sudden, its near impossible to find a show without its portrayal. I think it wouldn't have been so bad if the lesbian character hadn't kissed Denise. Clearly Denise is straight and in love with Morae so I think they were going for shock value which was unnecessary for an otherwise brilliant little show.


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 11, 2015)

You are absolutely correct. It certainly was not needed because the show could hold its own. Perhaps someone will hear our cries and develop strictly heterosexual programs. I don't want to be bombarded with that lifestyle everytime I watch something. I couldn't even make it through Bring It or Gotham, seriously....Batman.... People also seem to be accepting it for money knowing that they disagree. It is as though we are being made to feel guilty for not accepting it.


----------



## ag00 (Oct 11, 2015)

Not only have I gave up prime time tv. I gave up prime time news, internet sites, and movies. I threw out all the movies I had that represented darkness. Horror movies, rated r movies, pg-13, everything. I just went on a facebook detox and unfollowed nearly all of my friends post and pages because they represented either dark humor or depressing news. And I stopped going to all the sites that don't edify my spirit or enhance my mind in any way.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 11, 2015)

@ag00 good for you! There is little in regular television that I want t watch.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 12, 2015)

Kalani said:


> I love the Brit Mysteries! My favs on Netflix are Rosemary & Thyme and Death in Paradise. I had been watching Midsommer Murders but I didn't find the characters as likeable.



Have you watched Poirot ? With David Suchet IMO he's a great actor underrated though. 

Love that show.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 12, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> This a great movie "What If" starring Kevin Sorbo who is a Christian in real life.



I got a discussion guide in my inbox for this movie of course they say watch the movie first. Interesting 

http://www.pureflixinsider.com/resources/?id=WhatIf_DiscussionGuide.pdf


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Oct 13, 2015)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I didn't quite know where to put this post, so I figured I would just put this in here since maybe some of you will understand and won't jump down my throat lol
> 
> ...


 

I only watch select shows and none of the ones you mentioned, thank God. I only have a tolerance to watch certain TV shows and for me, it's usually HGTV, Food network, Discover or some reality tv like deep sea gold mining, or Alaskan "something or the other."


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 13, 2015)

OP timely topic and I am in agreement. Pretty soon they will start introducing pedofiles into prime time TV.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I got a discussion guide in my inbox for this movie of course they say watch the movie first. Interesting
> 
> http://www.pureflixinsider.com/resources/?id=WhatIf_DiscussionGuide.pdf


Oh THANK YOU @Lucia...  This is really nice.      I've seen this movie 2.5 times.   I fell asleep once while watching, I was exhausted from traveling.   

I really like this discussion guide.    The headings are on point "Man's Plan"  God's Plan.   I'm going enjoy sharing this with the family on 'Family Movie Night'.   Thanks again so much.   You never disappoint, @Lucia... never.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2015)

SimplyWhole said:


> OP timely topic and I am in agreement. Pretty soon they will start introducing pedofiles into prime time TV.



I'm already in prayer for God to literally burn up what's already being shown on these shows.    I'm so serious, I've asked God, in prayer to destroy every single one of these horrid shows filled with so much violence and pornography.   It's time for it to go...in the Name of Jesus.     Don't be surprised if it occurs.   God hears our prayers and if we ask anything according to His will, He will hear and do it for us.    

Glory to God, in Jesus' Name,   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Kalani (Oct 14, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Have you watched Poirot ? With David Suchet IMO he's a great actor underrated though.
> 
> Love that show.



You know, I always see it in the Netflix queue but have yet to watch it. I think because years ago I saw an episode on PBS (or some similar station) and, though it was indeed a good mystery, I wasn't particularly drawn in to any of the characters or settings. I'll have to give it another try.


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2015)

Want something interesting to watch..? I'd seen this "movie" on TV recently:

http://www.pbs.org/program/hava-nagila/


----------



## felic1 (Oct 15, 2015)

i am surprised about hava nigela! i have seen it sung at jewish weddings though...


----------



## Choclatcotton (Oct 19, 2015)

Havent had a tv since giving my life to God 20 years ago, so I just have internet for work, school and LHCF. It has kept me in control, im responsible for what I pull up online.  I have no idea whats on tv and I love it!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Have you watched Poirot ? With David Suchet IMO he's a great actor underrated though.
> 
> Love that show.



he's one of my favorites, he and Ms. Marple (Agatha Christie anything) and Father Brown.


----------



## momi (Oct 24, 2015)

Well Angela Basset has joined the "movement" I see.



Spoiler



http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2015/10/22/bill-cosby-used-in-political-attack-ad/


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2015)

momi said:


> Well Angela Basset has joined the "movement" I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't watch or read the article, the title made me very sad and to see Angela's name there.   

This has gone too far and isn't Angela a Christian ?   Not sure.  I thought she and her husband were.


----------



## momi (Oct 24, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> I didn't watch or read the article, the title made me very sad and to see Angela's name there.
> 
> This has gone too far and isn't Angela a Christian ?   Not sure.  I thought she and her husband were.



I'm not sure if she's ever professed to be a Christian Shimmie - I do know that this was completely unnecessary.  She was already a renown actress.


----------



## Laela (Oct 25, 2015)

oh my....     I read online she was a member of West Angeles COGIC, not sure if she's still a member ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2015)

momi said:


> I'm not sure if she's ever professed to be a Christian Shimmie - I do know that this was completely unnecessary.  She was already a renown actress.


It was bad enough when she starred in that TV witch series.  I forgot the name of it, but she was in that show's previews and I was so disappointed to see her like that.    You are so right, that this is completely unnecessary.  She's not a starving actress.   I don't understand why she of all people would do this.   She must be under some type of spell.   I'm serious.  

Angela cannot possibly be in her right mind to do this.   I wonder how her husband feels about it and why he would 'allow' it.   Some things husbands do have a right to put their foot down about.   This is most definitely something for him to object to and to not back down.  

I know that I wouldn't allow my husband to take part in anything like this and I would not bat an eye let alone back down.  Just making a point.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2015)

Laela said:


> oh my....     I read online she was a member of West Angeles COGIC, not sure if she's still a member ...


Dear Lord....

Here's an interview where she admits she is a Christian and how she depends upon her faith with her work.   This was regarding her connection with the Lifetime movie on Whitney Houston

http://www.christianpost.com/news/a...ks-criticism-films-provocative-themes-132683/

She quotes a lot of scripture here ... appears to be rationalizing.   So I wonder how she applies God's Word to her current 'project' of porn portrayal...   

This is just so sad, so disappointing.    No Christian is ever perfect, but to go all out with something like this knowing full well how wrong it is.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for starting this thread!! The struggle to find decent shows to watch was so real before I became a Christian, and it's much more so now!!

But there's something on my heart that I have to share. 

The hyper focus on gay people and relationships in topics about media or sex or marriage are a bit jarring. Two gay people sleeping together should not be more outrageous to a Christian than a woman committing adultery with a married man. First, all sin is filthy and grievous in God's eyes. Second, the marriage covenant is a earthly reflection of the covenant between the Church and Christ and our covenant with God. Anything that celebrates and promotes the defilement of the marriage union should be so disgusting and disheartening to us. The New Testament didn't say that having gay sex sends someone to a different Hell than a heterosexual people who are sexually immoral, adulterers, impure and the fornicators. 

Before I was a Christian, I wouldn't watch Scandal because it glorified adultery. Now I know where that conviction comes from. Scandal was already disgusting and evil before they showed gay sex scenes. In HTGAWM, Viola Davis and her husband were both committing adultery and unmarried couples are having sex as well, and the main complaint is about the gay characters on the show . The level of sex on TV is outrageous, and most of it is sex between heterosexual couples!! Seeing 2 gay people have sex does not make heterosexual people go out and have gay sex, but watching scene after scene of straight people having sex tempts straight people to go do the same thing. Hence the statistic that 70% of self-identified Christians have or are currently engaged in premarital sex, and 90% have watch/ed pornography. That's not okay! Showing newly married couples that cheating is okay as long as "you're in love" is not okay. 

Watching same sex partners buy a house does not tempt me or other heterosexual people to suddenly find a gay partner to go house shopping with. But seeing an unmarried heterosexual couple live together and have sex before marriage does tempt the vast majority of the population to go do the same thing. I love watching House Hunters, and I hate seeing unmarried couples buy houses together. It's glorifying living in sin, and *premarital living and sex is completely normal now. *A lot of churches want to blast homosexuality, and completely ignore the sexual immorality and fornication going on with their 99% straight congregation.

Gay people get blamed for destroying the institution of marriage, when 99.9% of divorces are filed between 2 straight people. Most extramarital affairs are between heterosexuals. Most children born out of wedlock are between heterosexuals. Most premarital sex happens between heterosexual people. No, marriage has been devalued and destroyed by heterosexual people. Jesus warned us about pointing out the stick in someone else's eye when we have a log in our own. Many Christians rationalize watching and supporting acts that are just as egregious to God (if not more so) when they are acts that they themselves are more likely to participate in or fantasize about. Sexual temptation is like the number one trap! David was a man after God's own heart, and even he fell because of sexual temptation! Satan is crafty, and he has currently lured us into a false sense of security with "It's okay, at least they're/I'm not gay." No! That's a lie, but it's a comfortable lie. 

I'm sorry I just had to get this off my chest . As a baby Christian, the struggle to stay pure and sexual moral is real!! I can't watch most shows without my spirit being disturbed, and it's because of all of the sex and cheating that's on TV!! Ugh! Talk about something being thrown in your face!! Why is everyone on TV trying to find anyone to bang! Even on Seinfeld!! I was like really guys! Come on


----------



## ckisland (Oct 26, 2015)

Could we list shows/ networks that are "safe" at least 98% of the time! That would be super helpful 

The Middle
HGTV
Food Network
PBS
The Chew
Flipping Vegas, Flipping Boston, etc
K-Dramas!!!! ( I need to go back to watching these)
Jane the Virgin (I loved this show, and the main character is great)
Blacklist (violence but no sex)
Court shows
House of DVF (good reality show)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2015)

momi said:


> Well Angela Basset has joined the "movement" I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




many would say it's only acting, she's only practicing her craft...I hear this said a lot.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Could we list shows/ networks that are "safe" at least 98% of the time! That would be super helpful
> 
> The Middle
> HGTV
> ...



My favorites are:

Just about all cooking shows
All of the Home shows on HGTV and DIY
We enjoy ' Undercover Boss ' on Oprah's network
Dr. Phil -- He and his wife are Christians.  He supports DayStar Christian Network.   (I see him as being 'neutral' though so I'm cautious of his responses when I see controversial shows of  his).
TCM / Turner Classic Movies - I love Film Noir
The UP Network (family oriented)
Hallmark TV
Hallmark Movie Station
I don't like the news channels; I only watch to be informed
I do like the weather channel.   I can track the airport statuses as well as the weather.
TLC
The exercise shows on PBS  (_Classical Stretch_ is my favorite)


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 21, 2015)

Apparently the main character had an abortion on the show while the Christmas standard "Silent Night" played in the background. How sick.  So glad I never watched that stupid show!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 26, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> many would say it's only acting, she's only practicing her craft...I hear this said a lot.


Don't get me started on this one...      Her 'craft'.   Really?    So, she can't 'craft' a role of decency, or one that represents God and what God stands for.

Okay... Angela.  keep lying.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 18, 2015)

Well let's hope this sticks to good old fashioned traditional family values. 
New Full House Fuller House on Netflix


----------



## kikigirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Jane the Virgin isn't perfect, but I was impressed that they stuck to a resolute pro-life stance! Even dealt with the difficult topic of abortion in the context of pre-birth knowledge of a genetic problem! I believe this show is doing SO MUCH to revamp the way non-believers view human life...The sexual purity one is kind of a wash though. 
DH was at Costco the other day, and randomly noticed that the folks with Nativity scenes in their carts were Hispanic. I'm reminded of the anecdote when I watch JTV and see the grandma unapologetically pray for her family, and encourage her daughter/granddaughter to remain chaste. 

I wish a show depicting a black family with similarly pro-faith values would come up. Our actors/star writers always seem to chase after the lowest denominator and the trashiest scripts, even though many AAs and blacks adhere to Christian values in their personal lives.


----------

